# help! Hedgie is unresponsive



## gracejohnsn (May 24, 2014)

I am worried that Graham could be hibernating! I took him outside for the first time this spring on a 75 - degree evening... He was happy and running around for a while but all of a sudden he balled up as if in shock and has remained so for the past 2 and a half hours. I've been trying to warm him up as best I can but nothing seems to be working! Could this be hibernation and if so, does the onset happen so quickly? His tummy isn't cold either. Please help, if there's anything more I can do until I can get him to a vet in the morning I would so appreciate advice!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hibernation is usually slower than that, and he would feel cool or cold to the touch, as well as being lethargic. It sounds like something scared him badly, possibly...does he respond to you at all with any noises? Have you tried just leaving him in his cage (with all his smells around him, etc.) to see if he'll unball? Try tempting him with a favorite treats or some of his food, especially if they're smelly at all, to catch his attention.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Can you get him to unball enough to inspect him for any possible insect bites?


----------

